# Strange "toy" obsessions



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Do any of your cats have obsessions with very weird objects that they choose to play with over their own toys?

Apollo pretty much prefers traditional cat toys (and his "living toy," Athena) but Athena is _obsessed _with paper. Not just crumpled up paper balls, but _any_ paper. She pulls tissues and paper towels out of the trash. Steals instruction manuals off of shelves, and her absolute favorite is receipts. She brings them to me and drops them in front of me to play fetch with them. It's so weird. 

She's currently bringing me some garage door opener instruction manual (I don't know where she got it, we don't even _have_ a garage) and having me throw it for her over and over again.

She also has a fondness for laundry. She started with socks and underwear, and now I find her dragging pajama pants, or even my robe once (which is hilarious since she's so tiny) all over the room.


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

They love to play with balls of their own fur. And styrofoam peanuts.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Ohh I'm sure Athena would love styrofoam peanuts if she ever got hold of any. Anything small that she can bat around she seems to love. She came to us with a ping pong ball that her foster said was her favorite toy. She loves chasing that around the house.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Lacey loves my daughter's pipe cleaners that she uses for school crafts and anything plastic light enough to bat at.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

And today Athena has discovered my wacom tablet pen. Oh dear. She seems to think that when I'm using it, she's supposed to chase and chew on it.

Both my cats seem to love that pen...and sitting on my wacom when I'm trying to work.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

saitenyo said:


> Ohh I'm sure Athena would love styrofoam peanuts if she ever got hold of any. Anything small that she can bat around she seems to love. She came to us with a ping pong ball that her foster said was her favorite toy. She loves chasing that around the house.


I sometimes throw a ping-pong ball in my bathtub (minus the water of course!) and my girls go nuts, because the ball pings and pongs all over the place every time they touch it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Emery boards. Not the little sandpaper ones but the longer salon type. He can flip that around and chew on it for hours.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I had to take the bathroom tissue off the roller when Zenobi was here, and she loved facial tissues. I would occasionlly give her one and she would hold it down as she rubbed her nose on it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh. Post it notes. A post it note stuck on the side of the desk is some serious business. Mow cannot rest until it's been ripped off and destroyed.


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Bella loves my socks, any type of wire usually my phone charger, kleenex and tape. She loves tape! Kitter doesn't really play with toys but he does have a special "love" with a feather toy. He makes love to it..with the noises and all. He's neutered but he's still got his manliness in him I suppose. Haha.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

russianxx said:


> He's neutered but he's still got his manliness in him I suppose. Haha.


Mow has a teddy bear ...friend..... that we don't touch. I wash it every week with his blankets and yeah....we don't usually discuss it.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Samantha loves ice cubes and will chase them all around the house. Alice will play with everything... Stray battery on the floor? It's a toy. Pen on a table? Knock it down it's a toy! Camera strap? It's dangly so it must be a toy! :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

MowMow said:


> Mow has a teddy bear ...friend..... that we don't touch. I wash it every week with his blankets and yeah....we don't usually discuss it.


First rule of Teddy Bear Club, you do not talk about Teddy Bear Club.


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

ROFL! All the joys of male cats that I knew nothing about!!

<-- has never owned a male cat


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I haven't either. 8O


----------



## Gloworm (Nov 19, 2010)

Gloworms favourite toys are: pens, hair bobbles (without any metal so he cant be swallowing anything!) any type of paper, plastic straws (i think cos he is teething and likes to chew them) and his most favourite toy ever, the white plastic tripod thing out of a pizza box...

He has a lot of normal cat toys as well that he plays with but house just looks like there is rubbish all over it with all his 'toys'


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Spools of thread,my tweezers,toe nail clippers,and my feet when I'm sleeping.....


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

thenakedorchid said:


> ROFL! All the joys of male cats that I knew nothing about!!


Oh, he doesn't go around humping stuff . His teddy bear is in his room. I've just walked a couple of times and been ..surprised. I started to throw it away but SO sided with Mow and said that was mean so I settle for washing it frequently. Our philosophy has become ...you don't bother us and we won't bother you.


----------



## mrsKoach (Nov 11, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Mow has a teddy bear ...friend..... that we don't touch. I wash it every week with his blankets and yeah....we don't usually discuss it.


Charlie likes the one top corner of our sofa. I thought it was the blanket up there, so I moved it to a different spot..but, no it's the sofa :? I kind of wish he had a teddy to do it in the privacy of where ever else. I had no idea neutered males did that. At least he's a quickie :wink

Charlie likes string/shoe laces. Oh, the laces. I tie my shoes when he's not in the room lol


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

Kitter has his feather in his "special" spot in his room. You can hear him from a mile away! I woke up one morning to him doing his "happy dance" with my hair!!! It was a memorable moment...I guess that was his way of saying I want a new feather.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> Samantha loves ice cubes and will chase them all around the house. Alice will play with everything... Stray battery on the floor? It's a toy. Pen on a table? Knock it down it's a toy! Camera strap? It's dangly so it must be a toy! :roll:


I gave Apollo an ice cube once and I don't think he really knew what to do with it. He poked it and seemed surprised by the fact that it was wet and cold...then he licked it...and then he walked away. XD

I should try one on Athena, not sure how she'd react.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow said:


> Our philosophy has become ...you don't bother us and we won't bother you.


Don't ask, don't tell.

You know the ring that comes off a gallon of milk when you open it? Fred loves those.

One day I saw Fred coming downstairs with a Kleenex in his mouth. I didn't think anything of it for a few seconds, then I thought _wait a minute!_ Went upstairs and sure enough...tissues all over the floor. He'd emptied a whole box of them.


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Cindy carries in rocks from outside. I know when she's "caught" one, because she talks all the way in. She brings it in, gently drops it on the floor, then taps it and walks around it talking all the while. Her discourse to the rock isn't your usual prrrts and mews --- she spouts off complete sentences. Then again, she talks to the litter box before, during, and after using it.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Coda goes absolutely WILD for milk jug rings. She flips out when she hears us open a new gallon of milk, chattering and mewing and "walking" several steps with her front paws high in the air.

Allegro likes to chew all paper, especially cardboard. He doesn't ingest it--he just chews it apart into little pieces. 

Lately, Forte has been really into my 24-pack box of Diet Coke cans that I keep on the kitchen floor by the fridge. He rips apart the box and reaches inside with his paws to knock the cans out on the ground. I had to move the box into the pantry.

Oh, and my hubby just got an Xbox, and both Coda and Allegro are FASCINATED with the moving things on the screen. They sit up on the TV stand and try to bat at moving objects with their paw and follow them off the screen! What's weird is that they've never done this when my husband played with his PS2 or while watching a movie!


----------



## russianxx (Nov 13, 2010)

CataholicsAnonymous said:


> Then again, she talks to the litter box before, during, and after using it.


That's funny and adorable! I love that she brings rocks in too, so unusual. That's soo cute!!!


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

russianxx said:


> That's funny and adorable! I love that she brings rocks in too, so unusual. That's soo cute!!!


My parents used to have a dog that would "rescue" rocks, leaves, sticks, etc. from the lake. There was one time they were walking her in the woods. There were two turtles who were in the act of procreation, we'll say. Sadie gently picked up the boy turtle, set him down on the opposite side of the trail, and continued on.

She was a Rottweiler. You know, the kind of dog that's supposed to kill everything on sight?  My parents' two Rottweilers were two of the sweetest dogs I've ever known.

Sorry to put dogs into a cat discussion. Carry on.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

beamjoy said:


> Don't ask, don't tell.
> 
> You know the ring that comes off a gallon of milk when you open it? Fred loves those.
> 
> One day I saw Fred coming downstairs with a Kleenex in his mouth. I didn't think anything of it for a few seconds, then I thought _wait a minute!_ Went upstairs and sure enough...tissues all over the floor. He'd emptied a whole box of them.


Oh geez, Apollo woke me up one morning by repeatedly jumping on and off the bed, and when I got up to see what the chaos was all about, he was batting around one of those little plastic rings, picking it up, and knocking it off the bed over and over again. My cats loooove those things.

And yup, Athena has emptied a box of tissues before. I now keep all tissue boxes as out of reach as possible, for she is merciless to them.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Here it's a long plastic tape measure. They haul it all over, with it dragging behind. One of them is obsessed with my socks too.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Right now, Mama Cat is intently ripping the tape off of a box in the corner. I guess that's going to be the flavor of the day.

Last night it was a dead wooly worm in the kitchen. I felt bad for the poor thing, so I distracted the cats from it and gave it a good proper burial in the garbage can.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

For Sully its cardboard. He loved to reduce a box to tiny bits that clog the vacuum cleaner. For ninja its tissues or paper towels or toilet paper on the roll, the loves to shred it all over the floor. At least it doesn't clog the vacuum though. 

Kobie had a "special" blankie for his, erm, urges. The only other cat that I had that did "that" was a female!


----------

